# Show me your chestnuts/sorrels



## ilovemymare (May 19, 2009)

Day Mares said:


> Please share pics of your chestnut/sorrel horses and tell a little story about them.


 
Oh, my Chestnut boys !  
Heres my story..
My mother had cancer and absolutley loved horses but couldnt ride due to the fact of her illness so we bought her a minature pony for mothers day (Thinking it was a good idea). As it turned out we have pretty much had the minature for 2 years now and my mum could not handle him at all, So she started to spend less and less time with him. He pretty much turned into my little pony due to the fact that we grew respect for each other meaning he bites and chases everybody else except for me.. Because i 'bite back'. He dosnt get away with it from me, nor should he from anybody else but they arnt as confident as i am. Maverick, our chestnut TB is blokies 'dad' because mav has been there since we got blokie. So earlier this year my mum sadly passed away. Meaning Blokie means even more too us and we will never be able to part with him. 
Im not sure if this is what you ment by share your story, but ohwell i thought this would be fun!
Oh and Btw, nice to see another AUS on here


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Heres my chestnut overo Rodeo 

Rodeo is my first and only horse. He is a 16month old Paint/TB cross, and I just love him to pieces!!! My husband who has never really been around horses adores Rodeo, and Rodeo knows it


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Pretty reds! (Bad *** Reds! lol) I always get that sorrels and chestnuts are the "most boring color". I used to think so too!  Til I got into Haflingers! Since that is the only color they come in I learned to love them. My all time favorite horse was a Sorrel Min White Overo gelding with a bald face and a flaxen mane and tail. Man I miss that horse. Thinking about him gets me emotional. Sigh.

Annalie








Angel








Sophie








Boss


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Gorgeous horses ya'll. Here are a few of the sorrels and chestnuts around my house.

This dark chestnut boy belongs to one of my customers.









And this little chestnut mare is their's as well. She's the most fantastic little horse and just the type of horse I would have for myself (though she's a bit tall for my taste) LOL.









This is my 2 year old Belgian x QH. His momma came to us pregnant when we got her for free from a friend.


















And this is his momma, Bessie. She is the most sweetest horse with an amazing temperament that I'm hoping Rafe keeps when it comes time to start him under saddle.









And here she was a little while back on the wagon, with Rafe keeping up alongside.









This is my brother's horse, Zippo. He's been a ranch horse for about 4 or 5 years and is officially my Nephew Braden's horse.


















And, last but not least, is our old guy Flash that we just lost earlier this summer. He was given to us when he was 5 because he had been diagnosed with Navicular and his owner was going to put him down. After some much needed proper hoof care, he ended up sound and stayed that way until he was 23 when the combination of arthritis/navicular required that he stopped being ridden. This first picture was taken the last summer he was used.




































This guy was a real liver chestnut. His name was Scotch Judge, a stud owned by my Dad. Unfortunately we lost him to colic when I was still very young and this is the only picture I have of him. He was impossible to distinguish from a black horse unless you had him out in the sun where you could see the reddish tint to his coat.


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

Here are all 3 of the Chestnut/Sorrels who have lived here lately. Chip on the left is my DIL's gelding, Abe in the center was mine but I gave him to my granddaughter(riding) for her birthday as they get along so well, and Peanut, who is being ridden by my Grandson. Peanut is the only Chestnut who lives here now.  Chip and Abe share a lineage.. They both have Sonny Dee Bar on top back a few... And it shows.. lol


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I have to say red is my favorite color in general but my least favorite horse color. Here is my one & only sorrel, Jana. She is 23 years young and still going strong. I showed her as a youngster and now my daughter rides her. 

Here she is in her younger days with my sister aboard. I think she was about 4 in this pic. 








With me aboard at a benefit show last summer.








And her normal day to day pasture puff self with my yearling filly.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Noble Squire, boy he was a firecracker. 

Note my calming hand on the wither and feet forwards ready for him to throw a fit ha. This pic was snapped just before he erupted. I loved that horse and he was a prolific winner in the show ring, plain as plain could be but once he was working he was an incredibly eye catching horse.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

This here is Peanut, an AQHA 10 year old mare. She has quite the story, let me tell you!
As a 2 week old baby, we let her out in a little horse pasture with mom and a couple other horses and something went awfully wrong and she was pushed through the barbed wire fence, cut up her chest reeeeealy bad. The vet said that she wouldn't be able to be anything but a light riding horse, due to the muscle that didn't exist. Well well well. We proved him _very _wrong. She has been a heading/heeling horse since she was 6, and been on and off barrels for fun. She also is used at brandings to rope calves, I use her to sort cattle every year, she is also excellent to just chase a heifer on.. so much cow!

I dont have any roping pictures, cause so one is there to weild a camera... :/










Here is her as a baby with mommy:


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

This is Penny, my 10 year old AQHA mare and Juno's mama :wink: She's got a lot of cow so is great to team pen and sort on. I plan on keeping her until the day she dies.


Most recent:
































Recent with Juno:


----------



## misskingraven (Mar 24, 2011)

Here is my baby, Red... he is a ugly old QH crossed with Belgian, crossed with something else... he wont let you ride him, and I am lucky to get close enough to get pictures, but he is a sweet heart if he warms up to you. I love him even though he wont let me ride (or catch) him, lol. I figure he is old enough to be left alone now.
And here is my friend mare, Dually. She is pretty sweet for a mare  I guess she would be called a sorrel, not a chestnut.. I'm guessing.
And one more. This is Tessa, she is a completely amazing animal! She was rescued from a neglectful home and is now the greatest horse I have ever sat my butt on! She lets pretty much anyone ride her, I let my dad ride her and he has only been on a horse two times. I love her to death! She is incredibly funny looking, she is a Saddlebred, and has a little face and huge ears


----------



## heartprints62 (Feb 27, 2010)

Here is my sweet crippled boy Moonshine!


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

I didn't really like chestnuts before I got my guy... they're growing on me though  Especially the really red ones!
Actually, I don't even have him yet! I'm getting him in TWO days!!  I use this pic all the time, but its all I have!


----------



## caleybooth (Mar 11, 2011)

Here is my best friend on Bob. Bob belongs to my daughter. He's just an older grade quarter horse but has a heart of gold. But he don't like his picture taken - he's got his tongue sticking out! LOL


----------



## Roberto (Dec 17, 2009)

I always seem to end up with "reds". It's not that I don't like the color or that I purposely choose "chestnut/sorrels", it's their personalities that get me. Then next thing I know, I have another "red" in my backyard. 

The first pic is of my ex-Egypt. Arabian Gelding - Admiral. Next picture is my 8yr. old Quarterhorse mare Dandy's Lil Jewel. Third picture is Admirals dam ShikoStorm and last set of pictures is my new trail horse 23yr. old paint - Skips Pretty Lace.


----------



## musicalmarie1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Here's my mare, Ginger (appropriate for a red horse, eh?)


----------



## Day Mares (Jul 16, 2011)

So many beautiful reds in all shades, shapes and sizes. This is Clancy the hornless bull.


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

lOL Lovin Clancey


----------



## Angelina1 (Apr 11, 2011)

This is my gorgeous Chestnut Filly Angelina - I adore Chestnuts and was thrilled when she was born - She is my perfect horse with my perfect colour. She does not take the best photos at the moment as she is only 2 and has not yet grown into herself. But in my eyes she is the best... I am enjoying seeing everyone else's beautiful red heads too...


----------



## DustyDiamond (Mar 18, 2010)

Is it okay if it's a paint?
Dos Equis 

(sorry for the funny looking face haha, it was a very intense moment!):lol:









Another paint! My moms horse.
Chief 

(not as intense but still a funny face.):lol:


----------



## misskingraven (Mar 24, 2011)

Roberto said:


> I always seem to end up with "reds". It's not that I don't like the color or that I purposely choose "chestnut/sorrels", it's their personalities that get me. Then next thing I know, I have another "red" in my backyard.
> 
> The first pic is of my ex-Egypt. Arabian Gelding - Admiral. Next picture is my 8yr. old Quarterhorse mare Dandy's Lil Jewel. Third picture is Admirals dam ShikoStorm and last set of pictures is my new trail horse 23yr. old paint - Skips Pretty Lace.


I love all the pictures you posted, especially the first one, it's soo pretty!


----------



## ioconner (Apr 2, 2011)

Here's my reds. Jax, AQHA, at 4 months old. Hope, grade paint mare, 7 yrs old. My baby girl..


----------



## Roberto (Dec 17, 2009)

misskingraven, 

Thanks for the compliment on my guys. It broke my heart to sell Admiral, but I am really trying to campaign my quarterhorse mare and I wasn't going to have a lot of time to ride Admiral. So a woman who lives locally was looking to find a really nice horse to use as a trail horse and she bought him. It seemed kinda funny to buy a horse with all of the training that he has/had (English, Dressage, Jumping, and the Western disciplines) and then just use him to ride the trails, but she just loves him and he loves his new home. 

And everyones horse are just beautiful. I love Clancy the hornless bull. I just want to kiss his little nose!!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Here's mine, they're all Paints.

Sapphire 8 year old mare.









Lakota, Sapphire's 3 year old filly.









Apache 3 year old colt.


----------



## Day Mares (Jul 16, 2011)

Gotta love those paint reds. :clap: Gotta love all the reds. Thanks for sharing, y'all. :thumbsup: 

Feel free to show your horses in different "moods". I know my two definately have them, being chestnut mares and all.

Moments after this peaceful pic was taken Sienna moved forward prompting Piper to begin a game of "lets lay our ears back and back up on each other".


----------



## SaddleDragon (Sep 20, 2010)

I am not in the least a 'red' fan, but this mare is my girl. Copper and all.
She is a saddlebred.


----------



## poundinghooves (Aug 5, 2010)

This horse, Major isn't mine he's my grandpa's but I have full-access to him so he's pretty close to being mine! The miniature mare, Goldie is mine and her papers have red roan on them but she's a golden color.... literally so she kinda passes as a sorrel. Sorry, neither of the pictures are the best.

My short story: Major was bought at an auction and you know auctions are taking a chance but he ended up being one of the best horses I have ever ridden. He's sweet and calm enough to put 6 yr. olds on his back. He was trained for Western Pleasure but I like to do barrels with him..... he likes it too! Goldie is just a real sweet mini that is so special to me. The story of how she came to be mine is pretty.... amazing. I won't go into it all but you can read her story on her profile.


----------



## Monty77 (Aug 8, 2011)

My 6 year SE arabian gelding Freddy


----------



## hham123 (Aug 4, 2011)

I am very partial to chestnut paints...not just because I own one LOL...the chestnut really brings out their white.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Well she use to be chestnut! :lol:

All that is left of her chestnut is the insides of her ears, a small section on mane right on her withers and her legs and hocks:









(feet have since been trimmed)


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

i don't own these and 2 are a confusing thing but they are horses i ride/worked
My April secret-Quarter mare -mya
















Gambit-arab gelding that my friend owns








Misfyre-shes just turning 3 i believe and is a cousin to trigger and outlaw and riverbend








outlaw(shorter) trigger(taller) full cousins both arabs
















outlaw








atwater(mya's dad) dash for cash stud (personally don't think he should still have em but not my horse)








bosco-old rope horse turned lesson man








riverbend








annd jubee


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

First of alll....smrobs, I am head over heels for your boy Rafe!!! I love seeing pictures of him! He is simply gorgeous! As are all the reds posted on here so far...

Here is a friends horse that I rode quite a bit, and took care of everyday. Sadly, he passed away last year from EPM. But boy was he gorgeous!!! Morgan gelding, Carl.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I have two matching chestnuts. My 15yo Arab gelding Wildey, and my coming 5yo ASH mare Lucy.

Both 14.1hh, both have a blaze, Wildey has one hind sock and Lucy has two :]

LuLu:




























And Wildey:


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Beautiful horses everyone!!! :smile:


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

**

My Mare Penney 








My Gelding Gizmo 









p.s. I always said I would never own a "red" horse 
never say never


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

All the horses on here a beautiful. I have to say the one colour I have never really liked in horses is chestnut. It was the one colour horse I didn't want. Now I own one. The is Apache or more affectionately known as booger/jerk/feral/patchy man etc. Other than pepper who is more of a loan he is my first horse. He was the worst horse I could have possibly picked but we have worked through a lot of our problems. He has taught me a lot epsecially when it comes to not being soft and learning to discipline a horse. He is beautiful and he has made me cry a lot but I am getting my confidence back with him and we are becoming a team. Even if I didn't like chestnuts that much the moment I saw him I thought he was beautiful. The colour has grown on me, my favourite would have to be a deep red with a lot of chrome.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

What a cool face marking Apache has! Love it!


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

Here is chucky  Ok he is mostly white, but he has a bit of chestnut!


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> What a cool face marking Apache has! Love it!


 I know me too!!


----------



## reiningchic11 (Dec 16, 2010)

Our beloved Nike who passed away February 2009 due to what we believe was cancer. 5 months of colic almost every day, getting casted, torn up hocks, and have to be triple blanketed. He was an amazing horse! <3









And my baby boy Harley! 

























Sorrels are where its at these days!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

reiningchic11 said:


> Our beloved Nike who passed away February 2009 due to what we believe was cancer. 5 months of colic almost every day, getting casted, torn up hocks, and have to be triple blanketed. He was an amazing horse! <3
> 
> View attachment 73197
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about your first guy there, he sure was a looker! Couldnt imagine going through what you must have gone through....love Harley, I had a red nosed pit with that name


----------



## reiningchic11 (Dec 16, 2010)

csimkunas6 said:


> Sorry to hear about your first guy there, he sure was a looker! Couldnt imagine going through what you must have gone through....love Harley, I had a red nosed pit with that name


Thank you. I honestly have no idea how i did it and i don't think i could do it again! I was still in school at the time too, very very long days...

You would love Harley even more if you met him in person! He has the cutest and most innocent personality i've ever seen!


----------

